# Any guinea pig fans here?



## Josh (May 4, 2020)

We're starting up a new project over at GuineaPigz.com and we could use some fresh forum blood so if you're into guinea pigs go take a look around! If you know anyone who would like to join please send them a link! I'll send you guys GuineaPigz.com stickers once they're delivered.


----------



## Sa Ga (May 4, 2020)

Omg... I love GP's!


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 5, 2020)

I've never kept any, but I have a hairless friend named Stanley. Love the little sounds he makes. He tries to eat the hairs off my arm. ?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 5, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never kept any, but I have a hairless friend named Stanley. Love the little sounds he makes. He tries to eat the hairs off my arm. ?


kinky...


----------



## Sa Ga (May 5, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Omg... I love GP's!
> View attachment 293441


This was Brutus and Popeye.


----------



## Sa Ga (May 5, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never kept any, but I have a hairless friend named Stanley. Love the little sounds he makes. He tries to eat the hairs off my arm. ?


He's grooming you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2020)

I had one when I was a child.
They're interesting.
But I'm not interested.
I'll mention it to others.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 5, 2020)

Some are cute... I wish I had one when I was younger, but I seemed to grow out of them. What if you initiated a project that’s focused on Reptiles? There would be WAYY more members. Just a suggestion. 
Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Some are cute... I wish I had one when I was younger, but I seemed to grow out of them. What if you initiated a project that’s focused on Reptiles? There would be WAYY more members. Just a suggestion.
> Good luck!


He already has quite a few. Take a look at the bottom of the main page under "Exotic Pet Network."


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 5, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> He already has quite a few. Take a look at the bottom of the main page under "Exotic Pet Network."


I don’t see it, I’m in Mobile.
I meant something that’s focuses on Reptiles, just reptiles not just Tortoises or Bearded Dragon but all reptiles.

Edit: I saw what you meant.


----------



## jaizei (May 5, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Some are cute... I wish I had one when I was younger, but I seemed to grow out of them. What if you initiated a project that’s focused on Reptiles? There would be WAYY more members. Just a suggestion.
> Good luck!



Its your chance to get in on the ground floor.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 5, 2020)

jaizei said:


> Its your chance to get in on the ground floor.


What?


----------



## jaizei (May 5, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What?



You can be member #3


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 5, 2020)

jaizei said:


> You can be member #3


Why would I wanna do that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 5, 2020)

I once fed a frozen one to my burm haha sorry bad joke


----------



## Sa Ga (May 5, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Some are cute... I wish I had one when I was younger, but I seemed to grow out of them. What if you initiated a project that’s focused on Reptiles? There would be WAYY more members. Just a suggestion.
> Good luck!


They are cute but deceptively expensive too (a lot of wrong info out there--who knew? ?). I love their noises and they are TRULY affectionate, very interactive pets.

However they poop and pee--a lot!!! And the bedding best for them is the Carefresh, which you go thru like water if you keep them clean. They are also really delicate, finicky animals, and though I find them still far easier than keeping all these bulbs, lights, weeds, humidity, heat sources, substrates, and supplements straight, I somehow just MELLLLLLLT when holding Morla and she looks up at me--or ambles along the floor, leaving a small lake behind her....lol. ? (Ok, I definitely don't melt at that, but she's so darn adorable, I cope! This the small fortune spent on puppy pads!)


----------



## Sa Ga (May 5, 2020)

As for interest, omg....there are totally GP fanatics out there--just look at YouTube! 

@Josh , you might try going on some of those channels and mentioning your GP forum. I'm sure you'd find interest!


----------



## Sa Ga (May 6, 2020)

Little side note, bringing my love for GP's and torts together.

Eric calls Morla, my tort, my "leather pig." I didn't get the reference, and he explained, "Her skin feels like leather. and she's your new little love, now that the GP's are gone. So...Leather Pig, she is!"


----------



## Sa Ga (May 6, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> He's grooming you.


Yep, they will sometimes groom those they like. They will also chomp OFF hair of those they don't/ dominance thing (at least w/ other Guinea pigs).


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 7, 2020)

I had a neighbor who lived in peru and used to eat them as a delicacy... so... I'll pass on joining unless you want me to forward recipes and marinades.


----------



## Sa Ga (May 10, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> I had a neighbor who lived in peru and used to eat them as a delicacy... so... I'll pass on joining unless you want me to forward recipes and marinades.


Chinook Latinos, a swanky uptown restaurant in MN, will make you a nice cooked up one (complete w/ everything but the fur on) on a bed of rice.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 10, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Chinook Latinos, a swanky uptown restaurant in MN, will make you a nice cooked up one (complete w/ everything but the fur on) on a bed of rice.


?


----------



## Sa Ga (May 10, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> ?


Darn autocorrect. Chino not chinook.


----------

